# Back from Borneo with pics



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

We've just returned from 2 weeks in Borneo and Singapore
Totally knackered, but had an amazing time.
As usual for me, only saw one snake species, but missed a King Cobra in our camp by 2 days, and a Leaf nosed Viper by 24 hours









But on the plus side, did see 3 wild Orang Utans









First up a few pics from the very wonderful Singapore Zoo











































































The only snake i saw in the two weeks, actually saw 2 of them in the Kota Kinabalu wetlands reserve.
The Dog Faced Snake (_Cerberus rhynchops_)




















Still uploading the pics, more to follow


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Lucky you, looks like you had an amazing time - great pics look forward to seeing more


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I shall wait patiently for more too.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Lucky sod!!!!:2thumb:

My Mother is from Sarawak, so have spent an awful lot of time in Borneo - yes I am Sea Dayak. Seeing your photo's of The Old Man of The Jungle, just makes me want to get back as soon as I can.

I look forward to seeing more photo's.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

sarasin said:


> Lucky you, looks like you had an amazing time - great pics look forward to seeing more


Thanks 



feorag said:


> I shall wait patiently for more too.


On their way now :2thumb:



kato said:


> Lucky sod!!!!:2thumb:
> 
> My Mother is from Sarawak, so have spent an awful lot of time in Borneo - yes I am Sea Dayak. Seeing your photo's of The Old Man of The Jungle, just makes me want to get back as soon as I can.
> 
> I look forward to seeing more photo's.


Thanks :2thumb:
We travelled around Sabah, hope to get to Sarawak on the next trip



One of the Leeches we donated to -)










Found this guy in our loo









Blue eared Kingfisher










Cool Millipede









Gomantong Caves, where they harvest swift nests for birds nests for soup
Steve Irwin crawled around in all of this bird crap on one of his shows, the smell is pretty bad -) just a floor of crap and roaches









_Bronchocoela cristatella_ i think










Mum and baby at Sepilok Rehabilitation centre




























Wild Orang in Danum Valley










Some local Geckos



















More to follow


----------



## Hector1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Cracking pix mate, very good indeed :notworthy:


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Hector1 said:


> Cracking pix mate, very good indeed :notworthy:


Thanks -)
More to come


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Here are a few more, i took thousands




































Asleep


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Some very BIG Monitors




































Scary Centipede -)


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

looks like the trip of a lifetime :notworthy:


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Ian, looks amazing. :2thumb:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Awesome mate, looks like you had a great time : victory:


Who needs beach holidays? :2thumb:


----------

